# Any Problems  with UK, Scottish Bankruptcy



## RichInSpirit (3 May 2014)

Has anyone here run into major difficulties with an English or Scottish Bankruptcy? 
Or heard of anyone not here experiencing major difficulties either during the process or afterwards?


----------



## Action (3 May 2014)

Hi RichInSpirit,

Why do you ask. Have you got experience of some problems?  I've had lots of really good stories in the last few months. If it's done properly and good advice sought there shouldn't be many difficulties.


----------



## Time (3 May 2014)

The problems may start when a discharged bankrupt returns home with Irish banks not recognising the orders of the UK courts.


----------



## Action (3 May 2014)

You have knowledge or experience of this?


----------



## Time (3 May 2014)

There is a poster here would has that problem. 

After Northern Ireland Bankruptcy and back in Ireland but with problems


----------



## RichInSpirit (4 May 2014)

Time said:


> There is a poster here would has that problem.
> 
> After Northern Ireland Bankruptcy and back in Ireland but with problems



Thanks Time. That doesn't sound like too much of a headache.


----------



## RichInSpirit (5 May 2014)

*Bankruptcy revoked*

I was told of a story on Sunday's Sunday World where one guy got his UK bankruptcy revoked. 
Sorry I don't have the link to it.


----------



## no_moolah (7 May 2014)

Any idea why it was revoked?


----------



## IB2013 (8 May 2014)

Folks, as I have said previously if you do everything by the book i.e. correctly, you need have no worries about having a bankruptcy revoked. 
There will always be rumours and scare stories but if you have been honest in all your dealings and engage properly with the AIB and your Trustee, you will not have a problem. This is what I did and have had no difficulties whatsoever. I recommend that everyone else does the same. 

www.irishbankrupt.com


----------



## RichInSpirit (8 May 2014)

no_moolah said:


> Any idea why it was revoked?



Yes, he was known to Garda.


----------



## RichInSpirit (8 May 2014)

IB2013 said:


> Folks, as I have said previously if you do everything by the book i.e. correctly, you need have no worries about having a bankruptcy revoked.
> There will always be rumours and scare stories but if you have been honest in all your dealings and engage properly with the AIB and your Trustee, you will not have a problem. This is what I did and have had no difficulties whatsoever. I recommend that everyone else does the same.
> 
> www.irishbankrupt.com




Thanks IB2013.!


----------



## Time (8 May 2014)

RichInSpirit said:


> Yes, he was known to Garda.



That would hardly be enough to revoke a bankruptcy.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (19 May 2014)

Be careful about what you read as a headline in a Sunday paper.

As IB2013 says, whether you choose Scotland or Eng, if you do it properly and co-operate you will never have any issues. The system is not set out to trick you, it is there to stop scammers.

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## concept (24 May 2014)

Anyone had problems with tenancy in UK due to poor credit rating/mortgage arrears in Ireland? If so how did they handle it and what was the outcome? 
 Thanks for all the help on this site


----------



## no_moolah (26 May 2014)

Hi Concept

My arrears in Ireland didn't show up on the credit check my landlord carried out. It only covered the uk. 

NM


----------



## concept (26 May 2014)

Thats reassuring.  Thanks


----------



## IB2013 (26 May 2014)

You could always look for a place on a classifieds site like gumtree. This are usually from private individuals who don't use credit checks, whereas letting agencies sometimes do.

www.irishbankrupt.com


----------



## concept (27 May 2014)

Good idea.  Thanks IB2013


----------



## so-crates (27 May 2014)

As no_moolah has said, the credit check is UK only - it will not show up your Irish situation.


----------



## concept (27 May 2014)

So-crates - thanks for the reassurance; just want to get going now


----------



## suarez (27 May 2014)

Be wary of scams re. UK private landlords on sites such as Gumtree. Estate agents charge 250 fees, but your chance of being defrauded is minimised.


----------

